# WW x NB



## Pot Belly (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is a WW x NB plant at 4 weeks in flower.  About 4 to 6 more weeks to go depending....  

Growing under a single 70 watt HPS using LST.  Vegged the clone for about 4 weeks before putting her into flower.

PB


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats 1 healthy looking lady you got there PB.    Hows she smell?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thats 1 healthy looking lady you got there PB.    Hows she smell?



Thanks SM.  She smells very sweet until you disturb her, then she gets downright strong.  Will stink up the room quickly if you mess with her.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 14, 2009)

beautiful 7 headed beast.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2009)

*She's a looker PB and a healthy one at that. From the looks of things your doing a great job. Can't wait to see what she looks like come harvest time.  :hubba: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 14, 2009)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *She's a looker PB and a healthy one at that. From the looks of things your doing a great job. Can't wait to see what she looks like come harvest time.  :hubba: *



Thanks for stopping in.  I'll post another round of pics before she's harvested.  

PB


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

If you would be so kind, please let me know what is NB?  Did you breed this WW x NB cross?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2009)

NB=Northernberry think its a northern lights x'd with blueberry if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 23, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> If you would be so kind, please let me know what is NB?  Did you breed this WW x NB cross?


This is not my cross.




			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> NB=Northernberry think its a northern lights x'd with blueberry if i'm not mistaken.


Howdy Mutt.  You are right.  Thanks for chiming in, although it seems mgfcom is no longer around.


----------

